# Rod repair around FWB/Navarre?



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

Who would you guys recommend? Need a few guides replaced.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Half Hitch in Navarre will take your rod, give you a receipt for it, and ship it to Panama City for repair. Nice work and reasonably priced. I like the receipt part, because you know who has your rod and its identified. They also fix reels.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

For anyone reading this, if you had issues with Half Hitch before, they have new people working in Navarre and they are a good bunch of people.


----------



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

In FWB, Paul Darby @ 200-3172. He can fix any rod or reel.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> For anyone reading this, if you had issues with Half Hitch before, they have new people working in Navarre and they are a good bunch of people.


I heard that Rob Cochran is the manager now. He is a really nice guy. Will help and teach new anglers.......


----------

